# What have I signed myself up for?



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Hello! I am new here, so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been asked before. I have been surfing around the website for a couple of days, but I can't find a way to search it. Please forgive me if I'm repetitive.

I used to fly for my job before I had kids and since I've had kids, I've developed a ridiculous fear of flying. In fact, I think it's more social anxiety and claustrophobia than anything, because I know it's safe and faster to fly. I'm just having a very hard time talking myself into doing it. Every time I even think about flying, I get all nauseated and weak in the knees, so I've decided to do some research on train traveling.

I have a conference in the first week of March that I want to attend. It's in Los Angeles, and I live in Michigan - way too long of a drive to take by myself. I also have an autoimmune disease that requires rest, so I thought that rather than put myself through the severe stress that flying takes on my mental state (LOL), I thought I'd give Amtrak a try.

I would be taking the SWC from Chicago to Los Angeles, go to my conference, head to Disneyland via car rental, then come back to LAX to come home.

Here are my questions so far:

1. I know I'm probably too late for any deals, but is it possible to find any this late in the game? I would get a roomette. As much as I'd love one with its own toilet, that's out of my budget.

2. I'm not concerned about claustrophobia in the roomette due to there being a large window in there, but does one have to take meals in the dining car? I'm a little concerned about my social anxiety and would like the option of having an "escape" if that makes any sense.

3. TMI here, (sorry for this being in my first post), part of my autoimmune disease is stomach related. If I end up getting an upset stomach, how embarrassed will I be if I have to run to the bathroom frequently?

4. Does anyone ever get motion sickness in a train? I can't handle roller coasters and have to sit in the front seat of a car or bus. The last time I was on a train I was in 6th grade and I was having too much fun to notice. I'm assuming I'll be fine, but I wanted to ask this just in case. (For what it's worth, I've been on a cruise and did okay, so I'm assuming that will probably be the same on a train?)

5. Any tips for a first timer? I have read the thread posted below, but would love more tips if possible. I'm getting pretty excited.

This trip is going to cost me about $1000 more to take a train than to fly. My husband is an angel for not being upset about my stupid phobia. I'm trying not to feel guilty about it, and more trying to see it as a special pampering time for me. I was diagnosed with my disease about 4 years ago, went through a little bit of hell at first, but now doing quite well. The conference I will be attending is for other patients like me.

Thank you so much for your time. I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 25, 2015)

1. Not really. Generally speaking, there aren't a lot of deals. Booking earlier usually nets better prices.

2. Nope. Talk to your sleeping car attendant when you board, and they should be able to bring you meals. That said, give the diner a shot. It's nice.

3. Not too much - restrooms are on the lower level (there is one upstairs too), if you get a roomette on the lower level you'll be right there. Because the passages between the cars is on the upper level, the lower level of each car is really quiet.

4. You should be OK - again the lower level will help you here, and sitting facing forward.

5. Nothing in particular comes to mine - relax and enjoy the trip!


----------



## rickycourtney (Jan 25, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> 1. I know I'm probably too late for any deals, but is it possible to find any this late in the game? I would get a roomette. As much as I'd love one with its own toilet, that's out of my budget.


The best way to get a deal is to be flexible and compare different dates. Blanket discounts on long-distance trains are somewhat rare.


Saber Mom said:


> 2. I'm not concerned about claustrophobia in the roomette due to there being a large window in there, but does one have to take meals in the dining car? I'm a little concerned about my social anxiety and would like the option of having an "escape" if that makes any sense.


Not required to take your meal in the dining car. Your sleeping car attendant can deliver some or all of your meals. That being said, if you're feeling up to it, I'd suggest taking at least one meal in the diner to see if you like it.


Saber Mom said:


> 3. TMI here, (sorry for this being in my first post), part of my autoimmune disease is stomach related. If I end up getting an upset stomach, how embarrassed will I be if I have to run to the bathroom frequently?


Book a lower level roomette, that way you'll never be more than a few steps from 3 restrooms. The lower level restrooms tend to be less widely used and they're further away from other rooms than the single upper level restroom.



Saber Mom said:


> 4. Does anyone ever get motion sickness in a train? I can't handle roller coasters and have to sit in the front seat of a car or bus. The last time I was on a train I was in 6th grade and I was having too much fun to notice. I'm assuming I'll be fine, but I wanted to ask this just in case. (For what it's worth, I've been on a cruise and did okay, so I'm assuming that will probably be the same on a train?)


I've never had any issues with motion sickness so I can't offer any great inside knowledge, but if you did fine on a cruise, you should be fine on a train. There is a bit of a side-to-side motion but it's less pronounced if you're booked in a lower level roomette.


Saber Mom said:


> 5. Any tips for a first timer? I have read the thread posted below, but would love more tips if possible. I'm getting pretty excited.


Relax, have fun and enjoy the journey. Amtrak may not always be on time but they have an excellent track record of getting people to their destination.
Also if you're renting a car in LA, they have rental counters and cars for Hertz at Union Station.

Oh and outside of this board, nobody calls the train station LAX. That's the airport.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you!!!

I'll be in room 004 on the way there and room 012 on the way back. Does this mean I'll be on the same side of scenery both ways? I want to see everything!


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Oh and outside of this board, nobody calls the train station LAX. That's the airport.


Hahahahaha!! I've got a lot to learn! And thanks for the tip about car rental. Much appreciated!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 25, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I'll be in room 004 on the way there and room 012 on the way back. Does this mean I'll be on the same side of scenery both ways? I want to see everything!


Had to tell because the cars could be facing either way. 004 is upstairs and 012 is downstairs.

Here is a diagram: You'll be riding superliners.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## RSG (Jan 25, 2015)

First of all, there are many reasons for *not* wanting to fly commercially, so you really don't need to apologize for that here. We are railfans (some of us more so than others and some less so than others) and so not wanting to fly makes perfect sense to most of us!

I'll let others continue to take a stab at your questions, but allow me to answer the one that I have recent experience with:

_1. I know I'm probably too late for any deals, but is it possible to find any this late in the game? I would get a roomette. As much as I'd love one with its own toilet, that's out of my budget._

It is often possible to find deals, even late in the game (unlike the airlines, where everything only seems to go up the closer one gets to departure.) I'm travelling this week and just booked my outbound trip [long-distance train] and saved $60 by booking it three days ago instead of a week or more ago. (Not the same savings as booking it six months earlier, but still not bad.) Amtrak, like the airlines and many hotels today, uses demand-based pricing. But unlike the airlines, who hope that some poor sucker business traveler will pay a premium in order to book a ticket close to departure because their schedule won't allow otherwise, Amtrak will adjust the pricing based on fluctuating demand. This is particularly true when booking sleeper accomodations.

The good thing is that you are travelling in March, and not June or July. So demand will likely be in your purchasing favor. Remember that purchasing sleeping car accomodations will give you the lowest base railfare, so the number to pay attention to is what the difference in accomodations is, not the coach fare displayed on amtrak.com (or quoted via Julie or a phone agent).

Since you are going east to west, consider several differing routing options other than the one or two the system provides you. Each train attracts a differing number and type of travelers, so your best option may not be the one initially presented. As an example, I am planning a trip to California in late June (also for a conference) from the Rockies. The closest and most logical option would be taking the California Zephyr directly. But the CZ is one of the most popular trains, particularly in summer, and particularly with foreign travelers (who typically book months in advance). That makes it more expensive than to take the Southwest Chief to southern California and then north to the Bay Area (conference is in SFO). It's a longer trip and requires a bit more planning, but will be worth it. Travelling on less-crowded trains also allows more flexibility should your plans suddenly change for whatever reason. (It doesn't matter what the difference in rebooking travel might be if all coaches and sleepers are at capacity when you want to change your plans.)

Also consider leaving at a station which might not be the closest to your home in order to catch a train with more affordable options. This isn't possbile for every one, but can pay off in ancillary ways (such as leaving from a station near, but outside a metropolitan area, where parking may be free or at lower cost than parking in the central core of a city). I would also price your trip in outbound and inbound segments to compare options. Unlike the airlines, there is usually no advantage to booking round-trip travel over two one-way trips. On occasion, I have managed to even save money by purchasing my return trip after I have departed simply because demand fluctuates and more accomodations opened up after I departed (and closer to the return date).

As always with anything travel related, YMMV, but these tips have been based on my real world experience. Good luck on booking and do enjoy your trip!


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Fantastic, RSG. Thank you!

Unfortunately, I've already booked my trip (got really excited, so I went ahead and did it). So, aside from possibly asking for an upgrade (does Amtrak do that?), I'm probably out of luck in getting things cheaper.

However, I'm still excited as can be. I can't wait. This board is so resourceful. I've been reading it for HOURS!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2015)

Amtrak is running a "Mid-Winter Special" right now, with 20% off fares on the Michigan trains. You might want to call and see if they applied that discount to your train to Chicago. I think they might be running a special on the SWC right now too, but I can't remember the dates.

I'm claustrophobic as well, but the roomette doesn't bother me. Having the HUGE window helps a lot. I sleep on the bottom bunk and ask them to leave the top bunk in the daytime position. That will ensure you still have a lot of room and helps the air circulate as well. (I find it's a bit stuffy when the top bunk is down, as it sort of blocks the air flow from the ceiling vent.)

You can ask your attendant to bring your meals to your room. No social interaction required. 

As Ricky said, a lower-level roomette might be better for you since they're close to a few bathrooms (and the shower!) and don't sway as much. If you want to go upstairs to the lounge car and enjoy the views, do what I do and bring some earbuds or headphones with you. It will prevent people from starting up a conversation.

We live in Michigan and take the SWC to Albuquerque every year. I think you'll really enjoy it. 

Since it sounds like you might make train travel a regular thing, I HIGHLY recommend signing up for the Amtrak Guest Rewards Master Card. You earn points for every purchase on top of the points you get for train travel. Between the credit card use, traveling, and buying points when they go on sale, we earn around 50,000 points per year.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 25, 2015)

Bring a book or two. Games on the iPad also videos too for night time relaxing in the room.

Bring cash for tips for your meals and sleeper attendant.

Just enjoy the journey and time to time if you can. Visit the people in the lounge car.

And most of all, Throw away the watch. You'll get there. Just don't expect to be on time.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh gosh, you are all making me so excited!

SarahZ. Thanks for the tip on keeping the upper bunk up. I'll do that. I'll check out that credit card right now. Thank you!

TraneMan - I'll bring cash for tips, but do they accept credit cards if I decide to purchase from the snack shop (can't remember what it's called). If not, how much cash should I have on me for a two day trip? Also, when we stop to pick up other passengers throughout the trip, will I be able to get off the train at all to breathe fresh air or get cash from an ATM? 

So sorry to sound so ignorant. Thank you all so much!


----------



## StriderGDM (Jan 25, 2015)

So much good advice.

I personally love the diner, but can understand how others wouldn't. Your meals are included in your sleeper ticket so that's always a plus. My biggest complaint is too many calories, especially with dessert. But it's good!

Yes, the cafe car/lounge should take credit cards.

Most stops are too brief to get off for more than a second seconds. There's a few that are "smoke breaks" that are longer stops.

And don't worry about being ignorant. Everyone had their first time.

And I do HIGHLY recommend signing up at least for the guest rewards and if you want the credit card. Get a LOT of points that way and that can cover a lot of travel in the future.

And if you do sign up for the guest rewards, you can provide the email of a referral they earn 500 points for recommending you (and I think you also get an additional 500 points).


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2015)

Your guaranteed "fresh air" stops are Fort Madison, Kansas City, La Junta, Raton, and Albuquerque. (Past Albuquerque, I have no idea where the fresh air stops are. Others will chime in, I'm sure.)

There are times the train is on-time or ahead of schedule, and they'll let you off for fresh air at other stops. They'll always announce how long you have. Make sure you stay near the train. Don't go in the station or off to a nearby store. When they call, "All aboard!" you need to get back on the train immediately. They do not wait for people.

If you decide to eat dinner in the dining car, you can ask for your dessert to go. I'm usually too full after dinner, and the cheesecake is a nice, late-night snack.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 25, 2015)

Cheesecake? Oh my word. I love cheesecake.

I'll have to do a lot of running in place on the train to make up for it, but I'm definitely having the cheesecake.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've only been on Amtrak a couple times in the past 5 years (more in the 80s and 90s) but I'd suggest bringing a few snacks and a good book or two.


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 25, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Cheesecake? Oh my word. I love cheesecake.
> 
> I'll have to do a lot of running in place on the train to make up for it, but I'm definitely having the cheesecake.


It comes with (optional) strawberry topping.  It's really good.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Thank you so much for your time. I appreciate any feedback!


I'm taking the Southwest Chief to CA in mid-May. I've had similar questions and concerns to yours, and the members of this forum have been very friendly and helpful to me.

I'm thinking, since you and I seem to be of like mind in our questions/concerns, that the Amtrak staff is probably very familiar with "_our type_" and we will fair quite well on our respective trips.

I know the folks here have been very patient with me, and they have gone a long way in alleviate my uncertainties.


----------



## RSG (Jan 26, 2015)

Saber Mom: do check out the travel tips forum, there's a lot of good stuff there (if you haven't already)!

Also, while it's good to see that you are excited (and you should be!), don't let a possible sub-par experience ruin your trip. It probably won't happen, but there is the possibility you could have the neighbors from hell in your car, or have the occasional sleeping car attendant who is way past jaded and treats everyone slightly better than cattle. There are many dedicated and enthusiastic Amtrak employees, but the nature of the beast is that they are not all charm school and hospitality program graduates. As with most things in life, being flexible in schedule and attitude will make for the most enjoyable trip. Whatever happens, it's not the end of the world, and unlike some people I've known who've gone on cruises (as an example), it's unlikely you will spend your time on the train vomiting in the bathroom or flat on your back with nausea. And in my book, anything above that counts for a good time!  

Lastly, a book that was helpful to me as a AMTK newbie is

_All Aboard: The Complete North American Train Travel Guide_, by Jim Loomis

Even if you can't (or don't want to) buy it, it can be obtained at your local library, via inter-library loan if need be. It's particularly written for those who have done little or no modern train travel and explains some of the finer details and idiosyncracies of the system. Sometimes it's just a little more calming, emotionally speaking, to have a book to refer to and have everything organized in one place.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 26, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Cheesecake? Oh my word. I love cheesecake.
> 
> I'll have to do a lot of running in place on the train to make up for it, but I'm definitely having the cheesecake.


You can walk the whole train. I suggest at least once walking to the last coach and looking out the railfan window - that's the door at the end of the last car.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jan 26, 2015)

Saber Mom,if at all possible, change from Room 4 to a lower level room. My granddaughter has an autoimmune disease which sounds similar to yours. As stated before, there is only one restroom on the upper level and it is often in use. The 3 restrooms on the lower level are not used as much.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 26, 2015)

Agreed. Upstairs is 10 roomettes sharing one bathroom. Downstairs is 4 roomettes and the Family bedroom sharing 3 bathrooms.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow. A lot of perfect information thrown out here. All awesome advise.

The one wrench that I want to throw in this well oiled collection of advise is the following: On your way to Anaheim, you can exit the SWC in Fullerton, transfer to Metrolink and take the train just a couple of stops to Anaheim. You really are a lot closer. I don't know about getting car rentals and lodging, but I know there is a shuttle between Anaheim station and Disney.

Returning home, though, going to LAX is extremely important. If you are ticketed FROM LAX and you don't get on their, they could cancel your whole reservation.

Finally, I don't think anyone mentioned this, but your sleeper ticket is your first class ticket to the lounge area in Chicago. You'll get to sit in a bit more comfortable area, with access to coffee, tea, soda, and chips. You will also be called first for boarding and will get to endure less of a "kindergarten walk" - which is when they line everyone up and play follow the leader to the train. LAX is working on a lounge for sleeper passengers - I don't know if it's done yet or what the status is. If the lounge isn't up and running yet, I think they allow sleeper pax to hang out in a cordoned off area of the Traxx bar. There's a Kindergarten walk there, too.

By the way, I hate to be the one that says this, but here goes. Amtrak is not always a well oiled travelling machine. They do pretty good with what they've got. But they operate on a shoestring budget and their schedule is at the mercy of the private railroad companies who's tracks they ply. Things can happen on Amtrak just like any other transit mode. Be prepared for service disruptions, delays, and just shabby service. I typically try to temper my expectations by planning for the worst, hoping for the best and just loving every minute I'm on board and won't let anyone else change that for me.

Good luck, and please be sure to share with us how your journey goes!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 26, 2015)

VF, the LAUS lounge is open. Not sure if it opened in 2013 or 2014.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 26, 2015)

RSG said:


> Lastly, a book that was helpful to me as a AMTK newbie is
> 
> _All Aboard: The Complete North American Train Travel Guide_, by Jim Loomis


I just now looked that book up on Amazon, and they have the 2nd edition which gets great reviews. Then I went to Abe Books and ordered a copy for $3.95 with free shipping. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 26, 2015)

VF was visiting Tara,which doesn't have internet or cell service, when the LAX Metro Lounge opened so he missed the many threads on AU discussing this!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 26, 2015)

Everydaymatters said:


> Saber Mom,if at all possible, change from Room 4 to a lower level room. My granddaughter has an autoimmune disease which sounds similar to yours. As stated before, there is only one restroom on the upper level and it is often in use. The 3 restrooms on the lower level are not used as much.


Just be sure to ask to MODIFY your reservation, not cancel/rebook. If the agent tells you it will cost more, ask them to check with a supervisor on how to modify w/o affecting the price.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 26, 2015)

Here's a picture from the SWC's rail fan window from last Oct.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 26, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> VF, the LAUS lounge is open. Not sure if it opened in 2013 or 2014.





jimhudson said:


> VF was visiting Tara,which doesn't have internet or cell service, when the LAX Metro Lounge opened so he missed the many threads on AU discussing this!


Why do they keep making these changes without my express authorizations? Meanwhile, don't tell my wife about Tara. She'll wanna move there.


----------



## RSG (Jan 26, 2015)

RyanS said:


> Agreed. Upstairs is 10 roomettes sharing one bathroom. Downstairs is 4 roomettes and the Family bedroom sharing 3 bathrooms.


I almost never use the upstairs bathroom, unless it's to wash my hands before or after visitng the dining car. It reminds me of the busy bathroom at the front of a department store or event complex. But then, I'm agile enough to trundle up and down the stairs so it isn't an issue if I have an upstairs roommette.


----------



## RSG (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for checking out the sourcing; I was in a hurry last night and the only reference I got was an Amazon entry which seemed to indicate it is going out of print or at least might only be available on the secondary market. I think I bought it when the 2nd edition was somewhat new, and then not too long after that bought the Kindle version just to have an always-there copy available. Didn't notice any Kindle version this time around, so that edition may have gone out of print.

Glad you were able to locate a (very) reasonably-priced copy; not a bad book for an author who openly admits to living in Hawaii for much of his recent life!



crabby_appleton1950 said:


> RSG said:
> 
> 
> > Lastly, a book that was helpful to me as a AMTK newbie is
> ...


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 26, 2015)

RSG said:


> Saber Mom: do check out the travel tips forum, there's a lot of good stuff there (if you haven't already)!
> 
> Also, while it's good to see that you are excited (and you should be!), don't let a possible sub-par experience ruin your trip. It probably won't happen, but there is the possibility you could have the neighbors from hell in your car, or have the occasional sleeping car attendant who is way past jaded and treats everyone slightly better than cattle. There are many dedicated and enthusiastic Amtrak employees, but the nature of the beast is that they are not all charm school and hospitality program graduates. As with most things in life, being flexible in schedule and attitude will make for the most enjoyable trip. Whatever happens, it's not the end of the world, and unlike some people I've known who've gone on cruises (as an example), it's unlikely you will spend your time on the train vomiting in the bathroom or flat on your back with nausea. And in my book, anything above that counts for a good time!
> 
> ...


Great advice! I'm pretty easy going. As long as the scenery is nice, I think I'll be okay. I'll definitely check that book out. Thanks for the tip!!



Everydaymatters said:


> Saber Mom,if at all possible, change from Room 4 to a lower level room. My granddaughter has an autoimmune disease which sounds similar to yours. As stated before, there is only one restroom on the upper level and it is often in use. The 3 restrooms on the lower level are not used as much.


I'll see what I can do. I can do stairs without any issues, and I probably will be okay (just playing "what if" - you know that dangerous game that gets you worrying? I'm an expert at it).



VentureForth said:


> Wow. A lot of perfect information thrown out here. All awesome advise.
> 
> The one wrench that I want to throw in this well oiled collection of advise is the following: On your way to Anaheim, you can exit the SWC in Fullerton, transfer to Metrolink and take the train just a couple of stops to Anaheim. You really are a lot closer. I don't know about getting car rentals and lodging, but I know there is a shuttle between Anaheim station and Disney.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! Appreciate the info about Anaheim and the "kindergarten walk." How funny! I think I'm going to rent a car to go to Anaheim. There's a 5k race in Duarte while I'm there, and I kind of want to do it. We'll see.



AmtrakBlue said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > Saber Mom,if at all possible, change from Room 4 to a lower level room. My granddaughter has an autoimmune disease which sounds similar to yours. As stated before, there is only one restroom on the upper level and it is often in use. The 3 restrooms on the lower level are not used as much.
> ...


Thank you.



AmtrakBlue said:


> Here's a picture from the SWC's rail fan window from last Oct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful! Can't wait!



VentureForth said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > VF, the LAUS lounge is open. Not sure if it opened in 2013 or 2014.
> ...


I feel that way about some TV shows I watch. They did NOT get my permission to kill off Beth in The Walking Dead. The nerve!

Thanks again everyone. Y'all are a very welcoming bunch of people. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## tomfuller (Jan 26, 2015)

You should join Amtrak Guest Rewards (AGR) ASAP. You can earn a lot of points toward future Amtrak travel with your paid roomette trips. Even if you can't get your AGR# on your tickets, You can get it credited after you get back home. You can also earn AGR points by going through the AGR site to do online shopping. There are 3 car rental sites that work with AGR including Hertz.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 26, 2015)

All you have to do is as soon as you have your AGR number is to call 1-800-USA-RAIL and ask the agent to add your AGR number onto your reservation. It may not show on your ticket, but when the ticket is processed it will be on your reservation and you'll be credited for the trip.


----------



## James Patten (Jan 26, 2015)

Regarding motion sickness, try Sea Bands. They are elastic bands that apply accupressure to certain nerves in the wrist which is supposed to help with sea sickness. I have problems with motion sickness, but I find that on a train I usually don't have a problem with the Sea Bands. Being on a boat is another issue.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 26, 2015)

I would like to echo the recommendation to change to a lower level roomette based on some of your concerns, at least on the first trip, and it shouldn't cost you a penny extra.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 26, 2015)

My wife uses Bonine on cruises and roller coasters. Just need to take a day in advance and every day travelling.


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 26, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Oh gosh, you are all making me so excited!
> 
> TraneMan - I'll bring cash for tips, but do they accept credit cards if I decide to purchase from the snack shop (can't remember what it's called). If not, how much cash should I have on me for a two day trip? Also, when we stop to pick up other passengers throughout the trip, will I be able to get off the train at all to breathe fresh air or get cash from an ATM?
> 
> So sorry to sound so ignorant. Thank you all so much!


No need to be sorry! We are glad to help you out!

I still get excited about our trips, and as you can see below in my post all the mileage i've put on still act like a kid! LOL

You can use credit card in the lounge car, honestly.. I've never been hungary to go and get something there as you get 3 full meals a day! I have brought on snacks on our trips to have something to nibble on, and you can also bring something on to drink if you wish. 

As Sarah mention, stay near the train and they'll call when time to leave. Also, they blow the horn twice, so get on!!


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 26, 2015)

Excellent advice from the group.

It is VERY rare to find an actual case of motion sickness on a train. I've dealt with thousands of passengers (maybe hundreds of thousands) during my Amtrak career, and have seen it happen only a very few times. However, if I were in your position, I would be sure to bring some Dramamine along as a precaution, since Amtrak does not have it available on the train. I understand that the lawyers get nervous about selling any medication because of (real or imagined) liability issues. The only medicine available is Tylenol.

As for meals, I suggest you visit the lounge. You'll get a sense of the ambiance and the motion of the train. You may strike up an acquaintance with someone whom you'd like to join for a meal. After some time in the informal atmosphere of the lounge, you may feel more comfortable with the idea of eating in the diner. If you do have meals in your room, be sure to give your attendant sufficient advance notice so that he/she can plan for it. The lounge is also the place where you'll get the best views of the scenery in Colorado, New Mexico, Arizona, and California.

Most important, relax and have fun. And let us know about your experiences. Maybe next time, you can talk your husband into taking the train with you.

Tom


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 27, 2015)

Aloha

One thing not said. Depending where you are staying in LA you may prefer local transit to Disneyland. The train station is close, and has a bus service that goes to the Disneyland Main Gate, Secondly some find driving in LS not fun.

Another thing not said is while what little sway there is in the cars, and it is less noticible, on the lower level, the track noise is louder on the lower level.

Personally I have tried both, prefer the upper, but suggest you try to find out which you prefer.

Enjoy


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Jan 27, 2015)

FormerOBS said:


> Excellent advice from the group.
> 
> I would be sure to bring some Dramamine along as a precaution,
> 
> Tom


Just be aware that Dramamine may make you sleepy, which may or may not be a concern for you.


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 27, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> FormerOBS said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent advice from the group.
> ...


That's why I recommend Bonine. It's a simple dissolving tablet, non-drowsy, and you can take it after feeling symptoms if you don't want to be proactive with it, though it works better if you take it a day before up to a day after your trip.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 27, 2015)

There are also wristbands that supposedly help with motion sickness.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

You people are wonderful. Thank you all!

I'm very familiar with both Bonine and Dramamine and believe it or not, wrist bands too. Hopefully, none of them will be needed.


----------



## Karl1459 (Jan 27, 2015)

GG-1 said:


> Aloha
> 
> One thing not said. Depending where you are staying in LA you may prefer local transit to Disneyland. The train station is close, and has a bus service that goes to the Disneyland Main Gate, Secondly some find driving in LS not fun.
> 
> ...


If you do decide to park the car and take transit to Disneyland here are a couple of options:

Both Amtrak and MetroLink serve Fullerton and Anaheim with frequent service from LAUS.

Fullerton Amtrak is about 5 miles north of Disneyland, Bus 43 from Fullerton will drop you off on Harbor Blvd entrance to Disneyland, Express 543 stops about 3 blocks south.

Anaheim Amtrak is about 3-1/2 miles west of Disneyland, Anaheim Resort Shuttle is direct to the park, Bus 50 from Anaheim Amtrak also stops about 3 blocks south.

On a good day the Southern California freeway system can be a pleasant drive, on a bad day it makes Amtraks (or airlines) bad days look very good indeed.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm not a doctor & I don't even play one on TV, so I'll defer to others, and your own judgment, in regard to the best thing for motion sickness.

Tom


----------



## rickycourtney (Jan 27, 2015)

Earlier I told you that Hertz has a rental car counter inside Union Station, but I wanted to add that Budget also has a counter.

I highly recommend using one of those two companies because when you rent a car with them, they actually have the car parked at Union Station. The rental cars are actually parked on the second floor right next to Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounge, so as you return home, you can check in there and set your bags down before going downstairs to turn in the keys.

If you rent from any of the other major car rental companies, they'll send you to another location in Downtown LA. Most will either pick you up or reimburse your cab fare. It's not a huge problem, but it takes longer.

Also, personal opinion from a huge public transportation geek and an LA native... just rent a car.

There are options to take public transportation around LA & Orange counties but they take a LOT longer and they can have somewhat spotty frequencies (especially during the mid-day hours). I wish it was different.

The only exception is if you're planning on just going to Anaheim, staying there the whole time and your hotel is walking distance to the theme parks/convention center. I mean if your rental car is just going to sit in a paid parking lot, it doesn't make since to have one. In that case it might be worth it to look into taking Amtrak from Chicago to Anaheim and catching the resort shuttle.

Also... as has been mentioned earlier in this thread... there are Metropolitan Lounges in both LA and Chicago. I suggest walking around both stations for a few minutes, admire the architecture (both are gems) and then head up to the Metropolitan Lounge to wait for your train. It's definitely a much more comfortable place to wait, you get priority boarding, free WiFi and free drinks and snacks.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jan 27, 2015)

I have no personal experience with LA Union Station in the past many years, but other forum members have recommended Traxx Restaurant and Philippe, both at or near the station.

Tom


----------



## StriderGDM (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll add, I can read on.

A car, bus or subway, if I read more than 5 minutes I become very nauseated.

Trains tend to be much more smooth.

You should do fine.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

rickycourtney said:


> Earlier I told you that Hertz has a rental car counter inside Union Station, but I wanted to add that Budget also has a counter.
> 
> I highly recommend using one of those two companies because when you rent a car with them, they actually have the car parked at Union Station. The rental cars are actually parked on the second floor right next to Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounge, so as you return home, you can check in there and set your bags down before going downstairs to turn in the keys.
> 
> ...


Fantastic!

I haven't figured out exactly what I'm going to be doing when it comes to Disney, but since you're a native, I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions.

How far is the airport from the beach? (I'm staying at a hotel near the airport). I've never seen the Pacific and I want to dip my toes in it.

If I end up driving to Anaheim, is there a time of day I absolutely should not be driving due to traffic congestion?

Thanks!!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 27, 2015)

Disney is quite a ways from LAX the Airport. I stayed at the Hilton LAX when I was 19 and remember it was almost an hour cab ride in the middle of the night.

Regardless, when you are at Disney, be sure to enjoy the World Famous Jungle Cruise.


----------



## rickycourtney (Jan 27, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> I haven't figured out exactly what I'm going to be doing when it comes to Disney, but since you're a native, I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of questions.
> 
> How far is the airport from the beach? (I'm staying at a hotel near the airport). I've never seen the Pacific and I want to dip my toes in it.


Which airport? John Wayne (SNA) or LAX?Both aren't far from a beach... 15-20 minute drive. If you're near SNA head over to Newport Beach, if you're near LAX head over to Venice Beach or Manhattan Beach.



Saber Mom said:


> If I end up driving to Anaheim, is there a time of day I absolutely should not be driving due to traffic congestion?
> 
> Thanks!!


Expect congestion at any hour of any day. Between LA and Anaheim you're more likely to encounter congestion northbound between 6-9am and southbound between 3-8pm. Friday night southbound traffic will be awful, guaranteed.


----------



## Saber Mom (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you rickycourtney. Good to know.


----------



## Steve Manfred (Jan 27, 2015)

The hotels near the LAX airport are all served by a special circle bus route that runs from the hotels down to the beach and a shopping area or two and then back to the hotels again, for a very small fare, or at least they did the last time I was there two years ago.

There is also a Flyaway Shuttle bus that runs every half hour, 24 hours a day, between Union Station in downtown to the airport itself. The airport hotels then also have their own shuttle buses that run from the airport to the hotels. I'll be availing myself of these when I'm there in two weeks time, after coming into town on the Coast Starlight.


----------



## gswager (Jan 28, 2015)

Valuable way to check fares if you're flexible with dates is Amsnag which it was created by one of our AU members.

http://biketrain.net/amsnag/amSnag.php


----------



## NorthShore (Jan 29, 2015)

Get a booster on your measles shot before shaking hands with the mouse.


----------



## NorthShore (Jan 29, 2015)

While the cafe lounge does accept credit cards, there are occasionally difficulties, at which time only cash is accepted. Have, say, $100 in your pocket before you depart for tips in the diner and car attendant, as well as anything else which might come up. For example, at Albuquerque there will be local artisans along the platform selling wares which you might want to buy. I don't know if they take anything other than cash. Or, if you decided to order a pizza and have it delivered to the train. Might need cash for a tip. There won't likely be an opportunity to find an atm along the way.

Oh, and you've probably read this in the tips threads, but if you plan on plugging more than one thing in your single outlet, a power strip in a must.


----------



## Bjartmarr (Jan 29, 2015)

NorthShore said:


> Or, if you decided to order a pizza and have it delivered to the train.


You can do that??!?!

My head just exploded.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2015)

It's complicated to pull off sometimes, but yep!


----------



## VentureForth (Jan 29, 2015)

Well, less complicated in ABQ with a nearly 1-hour layover. But in general at other places, yes, it can be quite the challenge to reach a pizza place, order it, and have it ready at the train, still hot while you pay for it and the conductor is yelling all aboard!

If you have more than 45 minute to wait in ABQ, and you are a carnivore, I recommend Tucano's Brazillian Grill right on the corner of 1st and Central. Biggest downside is that going Northeast, you don't have enough time, and going Southwest, you have enough time, but the time is awkward - 4 PM for a $24 meal. But you can spend that quick in the diner. LOL


----------



## RSG (Jan 31, 2015)

NorthShore said:


> While the cafe lounge does accept credit cards, there are occasionally difficulties, at which time only cash is accepted. Have, say, $100 in your pocket before you depart for tips in the diner and car attendant, as well as anything else which might come up. For example, at Albuquerque there will be local artisans along the platform selling wares which you might want to buy. I don't know if they take anything other than cash. Or, if you decided to order a pizza and have it delivered to the train. Might need cash for a tip. There won't likely be an opportunity to find an atm along the way.


The stop in ABQ is sufficient enough to avail of several service options. There's an ATM in the station, and several near the station in the business district (including a bank or two within walking distance, if the need is greater). A decent local coffee place is about three blocks away (though no blender for fancy drinks---a downer when I was there this summer and the temperature was at and above 100℉); several pub-style eateries and the like are also nearby. Alvarado Transportation Center also has a QuikTrak machine, really helpful if all you need to do is print tickets or check an itinerary. For the unititiated, I should note that ATC, due to the fact that it its an intermodal facility, sometimes attracts a sketchy clientele, so not my recommended place to hang out for more than a few minutes.


----------



## George K (Jan 31, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> crabby_appleton1950 said:
> 
> 
> > FormerOBS said:
> ...


Bonine contains meclizine (also sold as Antivert) which is an antihistamine. Like all antihistamines, it can cause drowsiness.


----------



## njulian (Feb 1, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> Wow. A lot of perfect information thrown out here. All awesome advise.
> 
> The one wrench that I want to throw in this well oiled collection of advise is the following: On your way to Anaheim, you can exit the SWC in Fullerton, transfer to Metrolink and take the train just a couple of stops to Anaheim. You really are a lot closer. I don't know about getting car rentals and lodging, but I know there is a shuttle between Anaheim station and Disney.
> 
> ...


And this is even easier. We get off in Fullerton and take a quick cab ride to Disneyland. No need to catch another train and the cab is under $20.00. Super easy!

Although downstairs is closer to the extra bathrooms (I always travel roomette and for the most part go downstairs to use the restrooms unless it's late night), I do notice it does lessen the view, so since your trip already has one upstairs and one downstairs room booked, maybe leave as is and see how it goes this time. I was surprised that I missed having the view when I was assigned to a downstairs room last year.

I hate eating in the dining car, but do it at least once every trip, especially for breakfast so the room can be made up. I don't like trying to make conversation and the awkward silence is worse, but even though all materials say private room dining is part of the SCA's job, I often feel like it's a bother for them, so the whole dining thing is a little uncomfortable for me. You don't have to have the whole giant meal, either, I often get on right at lunch time and suffer through the dining car for a hamburger, then have the SCA just bring me a baked potato for dinner (and maybe dessert too  )

To justify the cost, I just look at it like a road trip...on a train..and the extra cost is what I'd pay for hotels and eating out. I also HATE to fly and only do so when I have to, like to Mexico.

In a couple weeks, though I'm facing the 'never ending train trip' since I need to go to Orlando and since they took that route off years ago, never to return, on the Sunset Limited, I have to go to Albuquerque to get on the Chief, go to Chicago, then to DC, then to Orlando. We will see how that goes! Pretty nervous.

All advice here is good. The most important is you are on train time! you will creep along a lot and stop often and sit there for no apparent reason. You will be way ahead of schedule and then manage to fall way behind. Still, with the proper additude it is super relaxing. Oh yea, please realize the sleepers have very thin walls so be sure and use headphones like you would in coach. I not only bring a fully loaded kindle, bit my Fire for movies downloaded as rentals or purchased off Amazon. I think on my never ending trip I may binge on Downton Abbey. OH! as a first class pasenger, take advatage of the wonderful lounges in Chicago and Los Angeles for any waiting time you might have. Lovely, comfy and free snacks.


----------



## crabby_appleton1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

RSG said:


> For the unititiated, I should note that ATC, due to the fact that it its an intermodal facility, sometimes attracts a sketchy clientele, so not my recommended place to hang out for more than a few minutes.


I live in Albuquerque and from time to time need go through the Alvarado Transit Center (ATC) area _for city buses and local commuter Rail Runner train._ That small lounge - really just a few indoor benches - is often occupied by downtown homeless, as are the rest rooms.

On the other hand, the Amtrak-Greyhound station next door to the south is better monitored and cleaner and very rarely has any homeless for any length of time.


----------



## DonR (Feb 1, 2015)

What a great thread!

Have fun on your trip, Saber Mom. I'm a little susceptible to motion sickness and haven't had any problems on the train. I can't read in the car AT ALL, but I have no problem reading or working on the PC on the train. I love having a roomette. If the A/C is good in your room you can keep the door closed and it is so nice an quiet. I'll add to the power comment earlier... I read (I think on this board years ago) that it's a good idea to bring a power strip with a surge suppressor. From what I understand, the power on the train can be noisy. I found a short extension plug (3 prong) and put a small surge suppressor on that has 2 or 4 plugs. That way you can keep your phone powered up and your laptop as well.

Oh, and the cheescake is pretty good!

Can't wait to hear about your adventure. I need to get back on the train. It's been too long!

don.


----------



## NW cannonball (Feb 1, 2015)

crabby_appleton1950 said:


> RSG said:
> 
> 
> > For the unititiated, I should note that ATC, due to the fact that it its an intermodal facility, sometimes attracts a sketchy clientele, so not my recommended place to hang out for more than a few minutes.
> ...


Yeah, what you say about homeless hangout is true, when I hung out in ABQ for 3 days last May. But not a bad place at all, the Amtrak-Greyhound south part is tolerable, not scary at all, the restrooms are clean, and the north part is not worrisome either. The locals take the NM Railrunner to Santa Fe and don't worry at all about the station. About like Jacksonville FL (Not the Amtrak station, which is midscale, and clean,but the downtown bus place in Jacksonville is slighlty grubby but safe and clean) , or Newport News --

Possibly Sketchy? possibly low-class but not bad, not scary, not worrisome. I sure had no fear

ABQ station is good


----------



## njulian (Feb 2, 2015)

PS..I'm a travel agent who specializes in Disneyland, so if you have any questions in that regard, please let me know.


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 3, 2015)

Earlie in this topic someone mentioned having a pizza delivered to a train. Many years ago I had a pizza delivered to an engine as we stopped across the street from the restaurant, thanks to the help of a tower operator. The owner had to bring the pizza out personally and would not take any money, he just wanted one of his employees to take a picture of the delivery.


----------



## Bus Nut (Feb 3, 2015)

StriderGDM said:


> I'll add, I can read on.
> 
> A car, bus or subway, if I read more than 5 minutes I become very nauseated.
> 
> ...


Well, I'll be the weird one. I think I got a bit of a headache on the Talgo trains (Cascades). Good thing is, not used on any other Amtrak route (yet). Also got QUITE sick on the Acela trainset when it was new. I firmly believe if was the new interiors and upholstery outgassing, however, not the train motion. If it was train motion I would have felt different on straight stretches as opposed to curves....

I spent most of the trip in the cafe and every time I tried to return to my seat (in a coach full of new upholstery) my head started pounding. I was (mostly) okay in the cafe car. An Amtrak employee off duty was hanging around at the closed bar talking **** so I had a most enjoyable ride. He said people were getting sick from the tilting, which is possible, but you don't hear about people getting sick on Acela Express now that the cars are umpteen years old, do you? All that noxious gas has 90%+ dissipated. JMHO.

I must say, I've been pretty comfortable on Superliners, Viewliners, Amfleets, etc. Exception would be burning brake smell backing up into coaches. Had that happen a couple of time on New England legs because those Boston crewbase engineers are crazy.

A lot of the nausea on planes is due to the gas composition and pressure situation in the plane which is not an issue when you achieve a maximum cruising altitude of 3'!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 5, 2015)

You guys are awesome. So much information. I'm so thankful.

I am arriving in Los Angeles on a Monday morning (it says 8:15am, but it's okay if we are running late. I don't need to be anywhere until the next day) and I need to get to an airport hotel. What is the best way to do this? I'd rather not rent a car to sit in a parking lot all day. I'm a little nervous about this because I get carsick when other people drive, but hopefully I'll be okay. If it's a shuttle, how long is the drive?

Thanks again!


----------



## Bjartmarr (Feb 5, 2015)

The best way is to take the safe and convenient Light Rail from Union Station to the airport.

Rather, that would be the best way, if light rail went to the airport...

I don't think there are any shuttles from Union Station to the airport hotels.

(I assume you mean an LAX airport hotel, and not one of the several other airports?)

If I were you, I'd call your hotel and ask for the best way to get there.

If that doesn't help, I'd get on the Flyaway bus at Union Station, which will take you to the airport ($8, buy your ticket from the Metrolink vending machines, departs every 20-30 minutes). Then catch a cab or hotel shuttle to your hotel.

It's about a half hour or so from Union Station to the airport, more if there's traffic, and there will be traffic.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks Bjartmarr! I did mean an LAX airport hotel. I figured I'd take something (a shuttle, cab, whatever) from Union Station to LAX and then a hotel shuttle from the airport to the hotel. You'd think I would have thought about calling the hotel. DUH!! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## zephyr17 (Feb 5, 2015)

You can take the FlyAway bus that runs directly from Union Station to LAX and take a hotel shuttle from there.


----------



## neutralist (Feb 6, 2015)

oldtimer said:


> Earlie in this topic someone mentioned having a pizza delivered to a train. Many years ago I had a pizza delivered to an engine as we stopped across the street from the restaurant, thanks to the help of a tower operator. The owner had to bring the pizza out personally and would not take any money, he just wanted one of his employees to take a picture of the delivery.


Drone delivery of pizza might be coming soon.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 6, 2015)

If you're departing Union Station buy your Flyaway ticket from the Flyaway machine at the bus departure point. Buying from a generic Metrolink machine could easily result in purchase of an incorrect or misidentified ticket that the Flyaway driver will not accept.



neutralist said:


> Drone delivery of pizza might be coming soon.


Pizza is already the easiest food to order nationwide. Drones won't fix the primary problem, which is that in most of the country Amtrak train arrivals are relatively rare events that cannot be counted on to be a specific place at a specific time for a specific duration. Until that gets fixed any restaurant larger than a lady with a box of burritos or a man with a portable grill has little incentive to bring their food to a train station.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello everyone. I have another question. I am due to arrive at Chicago via the SWC at 3:15pm on Monday, March 9th. I am due to leave Chicago for Grand Rapids at 4:55pm on the Pere Marquette. When I originally booked the trip, this is what Amtrak online recommended, and not knowing that Amtrak runs late, I figured the amount of time between the two trains was enough. Your thoughts?

I wasn't sure if I should have started a new thread, so I hope it's okay that I continued this one. Thank you!


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 19, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Hello everyone. I have another question. I am due to arrive at Chicago via the SWC at 3:15pm on Monday, March 9th. I am due to leave Chicago for Grand Rapids at 4:55pm on the Pere Marquette. When I originally booked the trip, this is what Amtrak online recommended, and not knowing that Amtrak runs late, I figured the amount of time between the two trains was enough. Your thoughts?
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should have started a new thread, so I hope it's okay that I continued this one. Thank you!


The SWC tends to run on time. If it is late, Amtrak will arrange a bus or van to get the PM passengers back to Michigan. Alternately, they will put you up in a hotel and give you a food voucher for the night and then put you on the next day's PM.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks SarahZ. I will no longer worry about tha now.


----------



## spacecadet (Feb 20, 2015)

I was on the westbound SWC last week and we were running on time until a piece of debris on the track caught one of our brake lines and snapped it. That put the train into emergency stop, in the middle of the night, in the middle of the Arizona desert. We were delayed approximately 4 hours. We ended up only an hour late into LA, but that's because of some unbelievable schedule padding around SoCal.

So anything can happen, even on the routes that normally run on time. But my experience when I have connecting trains is that Amtrak does take this situation seriously; they don't just leave you hanging.


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 20, 2015)

Saber Mom,

Are you a big Disney fan? The reason I ask is because if you are, you will surely find one day is not nearly enough time to take both parks in. Both Disneyland and California Adventure take _at least_ one whole day _each_ to fully absorb. I see that you are no fan of roller coasters, so the thrill rides would be out, but they have a lot of dark rides and entertainment that shouldn't be missed. The (newer) World Of Color at the CA park is great, and they have recently redone the entrance are and added a cute section known as "CarsLand". In Disneyland they still have the Haunted Mansion and Peter Pan's Flight (better than the one in WDW's Magic Kingdom). The version of Pirates of the Caribbean there is better too. Anyway, I could go on for hours about what not to miss there.

In case you couldn't tell, yep, I'm a fan of the mouse! <- after all, they have trains there!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh yes, I love everything about Disney. I only have one day, so if you had to choose btwn parks, which one would you choose?

I'll be going to L.A. again next year with the husband and kids, so I'll be able to do Disney in depth next year.


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 23, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Oh yes, I love everything about Disney. I only have one day, so *if you had to choose btwn parks, which one would you choose?*
> 
> I'll be going to L.A. again next year with the husband and kids, so I'll be able to do Disney in depth next year.


Well, that just kinda' depends. If you are a Disney Traditionalist (like me), then you will probably enjoy DL more. It's like visiting someplace you used to live, and you like the nostalgia of walking familiar(ish) streets. If you like the family entertainment side of Disney, and are a fan of the more modern Disney movies, the California Adventure park might be a better choice. Have you been to Disneyland before? How about Walt Disney World? If you like the Magic Kingdom at WDW, then you'll really enjoy the subtle differences of Disneyland!

Anyway, to help you plan, try the forums at: www.DisBoards.com. Also, there are quite a few videos on YouTube showing the various rides in each park. There is a separate forum for Disneyland on the DisBoards, and it is chock full of great information - just like here!


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 23, 2015)

DL. Hands down. I was not impressed with California Adventure, though they had a couple of neat rides. Not worth the long waits and the $100 admission fee now.

I worked for 5 years at Tokyo Disneyland and 3 more at Walt Disney World. I was a Jungle Cruise skipper, so, yes, though it has almost nothing to do with Disney movies, characters, etc., it's still my favorite ride there. It was the favorite of other guests, too, as I drug them out of line from Pirates of the Caribbean and made them promise me they would laugh at my jokes.

Between Tokyo, LA, and Orlando, I still feel that Tokyo and DL in CA offer the most "Disney-esque" experience the way Walt envisioned his parks.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

So nice to meet other Disney fanatics!

No, I haven't been to Disneyland (yet), but I have been to WDW several times. It's hard for me to choose a favorite park because I love them all, but I tend to spend the most time at Magic Kingdom. I could spend all day on the Buzz Lightyear ride if my kids and my husband would let me.  If I can ever talk my husband into it, I want to move to Orlando and be a cast member when we are retired. I actually cry when we leave MK every time and believe it or not, when I see Main Street for the first time each visit, I get all teary-eyed then too. So, I think I'll go to DL and do CA when I have more time next year.

I've heard that the castle is under refurbishment at DL, so I'm a little disappointed in that. Have either of you heard that?

Ahhh yes, disboards. I'm a member there! I haven't been there in ages. I should hop on again and say hi. Thanks!!!


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 23, 2015)

Obviously, one of the perks of working there is the admission priviledges. Though as one fellow worker once told me, you may be able to get in for free, but you can't get out for free!

One of my early jobs at TDL as a 16 year old was working guest control for the Electrical Parade. I still get goosebumps 25 years later when I hear the soundtrack of that parade. The nostalgia is powerful. As much as I enjoy the other parks at WDW, the MK will always be the one I remember most.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2015)

Outstanding Post VF, you may get in for Free, but you can' t get out for Free! LMAO

I remember taking my daughter to the then New WDW in the swamps of Central Florida, it was so long ago Parking and the Monorail was Free and a Day Pass for WDW and Epcot was $25 a day! Of course the Hotels,Souvenirs and Food and Drink Weren't! (but it was still Memory Book stuff!)


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 23, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Outstanding Post VF, you may get in for Free, but you can' t get out for Free! LMAO
> 
> I remember taking my daughter to the then New WDW in the swamps of Central Florida, it was so long ago Parking and the Monorail was Free and a Day Pass for WDW and Epcot was $25 a day! Of course the Hotels,Souvenirs and Food and Drink Weren't! (but it was still Memory Book stuff!)


The first time we went was 1990 (I was 13). The four-day pass was $100. Now, a single-day pass to the Magic Kingdom is $105. :mellow:

I'm excited to see Disneyland someday. I'd like to go back to WDW as well. Brent has never seen EPCOT, as it was built after his family left Florida.


----------



## CHamilton (Feb 23, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> Now, a single-day pass to the Magic Kingdom is $105. :mellow:


Plus tax.

Disney’s Magic Kingdom one-day passes breach $100 mark





> Cost increase likely makes the Florida family attraction the first in the industry to breach the $100 psychological barrier.
> 
> A one-day ticket to the Magic Kingdom at Walt Disney World in Orlando jumped on Sunday to $105 from $99, an increase that likely makes the Florida family attraction the first in the industry to breach the $100 psychological barrier.
> 
> All other Walt Disney  DIS  parks in Orlando and California increased prices for one-day, one-park admission, but they remained slightly below $100. Disneyland and Disney California now cost $99 while Orlando’s Epcot, Animal Kingdom and Hollywood Studios cost $97. Taxes are extra for all tickets.


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 23, 2015)

I do like Epcot (note, that it is stylized as a proper noun rather than the acronymn for Experimental Polyester Clothing of Tomorrow - or was it Every Paycheck Comes On Thursday?). Epcot, though, is a very expensive place to enter only to enjoy a couple of attractions and then pay more again for a meal. That being said, it is my 2nd favorite park (then Animal Kingdom then Disney Studios, formerly Disney/MGM Studios).

There are a couple of very exciting attractions at Epcot, like Soarin' and Mission Space. Test Track is fun, but was WAY over promised. There is the classic Michael Jackson's Captain EO which I love, but it's not in it's full 4-D glory, and they took out Honey I Shrunk the Audience to accommodate it. The Maelstrom water ride at Norway was always fun, but it's being remade into a _Frozen_ attraction. The best thing about Epcot are their LONG airconditioned rides like Ellen's (Degeneress) Energy Adventure and Space Ship Earth.

I'm sorry. I'm tearing up from nostalgia. :wacko:


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 23, 2015)

I see Disney has stylized "Epcot", so I guess I'll start using that from now on. 

I liked going to all of the fake countries, and the retro futurism was super cool, but again... I was 13. I think I'd still enjoy it today, though.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

I could seriously live in EPCOT. I love eating at Mexico. We make sure we eat there every time we visit. I hope DL doesn't let me down.  (I'm positive it won't).


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 23, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> I could seriously live in EPCOT. I love eating at Mexico. We make sure we eat there every time we visit. I hope DL doesn't let me down.  (I'm positive it won't).


I think my head just exploded. This must be a nostalgia thing because in my view WDW has the absolute worst food I've eaten in my entire life. Including the "Mexican" restaurant at Epcot. If you're over the age of ten the WDW parks (and the city of Orlando) is a basically a flavor desert. Nothing but bland and tasteless junk paired with weak drinks and big bills. Then again maybe it's my own fault for visiting a theme park past middle age.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

LOL! I agree with your assessment of EPCOT food, but seriously, I love Mexico. Just love it. My picky kids even ate there, so that could be why too. But I'm also not a food connoisseur. A glamourous night out for us is pizza and beer.    

I hope you don't have too much of a mess cleaning up your head explosion.


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Okay another question….

Hertz or Budget (or whatever other car rental at Union Station). Ideally, I'd love to pick the car up from the airport since I'm staying at an airport hotel, travel around CA for two days, and then return it to LAUS, but I'm finding that may not be possible. Your thoughts? (Oh my word, I seriously don't ask this many questions in real life. I'm such a newbie at this!)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2015)

Hopefully the day will come soon when you can take your family to the Real Mexico and enjoy some of the best food in the world, along with the scenery, culture and the friendly people!

In the mean time, if you can make it to certain cities in Texas or New Mexico, you can experience the food, some of the culture and the people!

Its my second favorite place to visit after Canada, hopefully the damn Cartels will soon disappear along with the corrupt government and the right wing kooks in this country that demonize Mexicans!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Jimhudson, believe it or not, I used to work in Mexico (Juarez). Talk about awesome food. Oh my word, so good. We would travel daily from El Paso, TX across the border to Juarez to work. It was eye-opening to me as a young girl in her twenties, what a life experience that was! Once I got pregnant with my oldest, my husband and I decided it was best to stay home, but I do miss those days of flying down to Texas and working in Juarez for a few weeks every few months. That was a wonderful job.

As for vacationing in Mexico, I have never done that. Someday...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2015)

Lucky you that you got to experience Juarez and the real Mexico before the slime ruined it! Yeah, someday I'd like to go back for a Holiday too!

I'll leave the Rent Car advice to others but consider renting your car through the AGR site since they always have Bonus Point Deals going on!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you!!

Well, I was there in the 90s, and it was awful. I had to have a man with me at all times whenever I was in Juarez. Of course, I broke that rule one day to go shopping at the market in downtown Juarez and a friend of mine and I were pulled over in Juarez. She was also a woman, but Mexican - I was a blonde American and an easy target, I guess. The police came to my side of the vehicle and wanted my ID. Of course, my Spanish is VERY limited, so I followed my girl friend's advice the entire time (while ready to pee my pants!) - I kept saying, "No comprendo" over and over while she yelled at him in Spanish. She gave him some $$ and they let us go. I was so thankful she was with me because God knows what would have happened. As we were being pulled over, she told me to hide my purse under the seat so it wasn't noticeable when the police came to my door and to absolutely NOT reach for my ID. Her fear is that I wouldn't be able to get back over the border without my ID.

Let's just say…I learned a huge lesson that day even though I got some really good deals at the market.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah, all the Border cities ended up being this way unfortunaly, the "Mordida" and crooked cops and Border guards became the norm!

When I was a kid you could ride the Streetcar for a Nickel from El Paso to Juarez, the markets we're everywhere selling really cheap stuff and the cafes, bars and clubs, along with the bull fights and race track were really nice and great places to go! ( old joke: "What' s the drinking age in Mexico?

Answer: " Do you have 2 pesos?". LOL

I used to take Winter Vacations along the Pacific Coast, in the Yucatan and also the Mountains in the Summer! Mexico City was known as the Paris of the West and was a fantastic place!

Jonni Mitchell was right, " ..pave paradise, put up a parking lot.." Sigh


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh that's so sad. Juarez was nothing like that when I was there. It was heartbreaking, actually. That's where I learned two major things - don't make eye contact with panhandlers and don't take what you have for granted.


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahh, speaking of the price increases!

Go to UndercoverTourist.com. They are an authorized Disney reseller, and they have some (a few) tickets left over from* before* the price increase. If you are serious about going later this year or early next year, go ahead and buy your multi-day parkhopper passes now.

If you like the Buzz Lightyear target ride, it is over in DL - where you'd expect to ride that silly Stitch escape ride - formerly Mission To Mars (and the moon in the 80's). Also, you will find that where the Monsters Laugh Stage (previously TImekeeper, Monsanto Circle Theater) is where the Star Wars 3D ride is. It is really cool if you are familiar with the MK at WDW, because you will walk up to some ride expecting it to be _here_, and it isn't!

The first time I went to a Disney Property was in 1980. I was on my first liberty (day off) from Boot Camp, and I was amazed. Being raised a poor kid, we never took a vacation while I was at home. That place truly was magic to a 17 year old county boy. When I returned to Orlando (for Naval Nuclear Power School) I went to WDW as often as I could afford - which (sadly) was only about twice more before I transferred. I remember them building the Space Ship Earth geodesic Dome in Epcot. It could be vaguely seen from the now missing cable cars. I also got to visit DL in 1981 while stationed in San Diego for a welding school. That was also great!

Anyway - keeping it on topic - you will find a neat little surprise on the Disneyland version of their railroad. It's near the end, and I won't spoil it for you. Also, (keeping on trains) - rolling stock - important notice! If you get to the park at opening, make a beeline for the train station and talk to one of the attendants there. If they are running the Lilly Belle, sign up for a ride on it. The reservation list fills up very quickly. It is a parlor car ride not to be missed.

Now derailed again - hey, my spellchecker is now working. While I type! Hallelujah!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 23, 2015)

Oh DryCreek - I absolutely will try to get on the LIlly Belle. How fun!!! Thanks for the tip and I'll look for that surprise you mentioned. Fun!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 23, 2015)

These kind of " insider tips" are what makes AU such a Great Forum!

I like the Disneyland train too, wish you could buy a ticket just for that ride! LOL


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 24, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> Oh DryCreek - I absolutely will try to get on the LIlly Belle. How fun!!! Thanks for the tip and I'll look for that surprise you mentioned. Fun!!


And, while you're there, don't forget Mr. Toad's Wild Ride. My son was so disappointed when they closed that ride down at WDW. He hasn't been to DL since he was three, but he wants to go back just for that ride. He remembers us letting him "drive" at WDW when he was younger. We last visited DL in 2009, and our son immediately saw the pictures of us posing in one of the MTWR cars parked out front. He is even more determined to get there now.

The monorail there is more of an attraction than an actual transportation mode. It only goes back and forth to the center of Downtown Disney. It no longer stops right at the entrance to the Disneyland Hotel. What a sad ending for a mode of mass transit that was supposed to begin a new era in urban transportation.

One more tip - since you will have only one day (and not likely buy a park hopper pass) you may be able to catch a showing of World Of Color from one of the balconies in the Grand Californian (think of an even more upscale cross between the Grand Floridian and the Wilderness Lodge). You can stroll right into the hotel and take an elevator to one of the higher floors, then go towards the park side of the hallway. Over 2/3's of that hotel are actually within the California Adventure park!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks again, Dry Creek. I'll sneak into the Grand Californian to check out the World of Color if I can. Thanks again for the tip!

I leave the day after tomorrow. Oh my word, I am so excited! When I would have trips that required traveling by air, at this point before the trip I'd be nauseated and taking pepto so I wouldn't be throwing up. Now? I just can't WAIT to go!! I'm a little nervous, but I'd call that "normal" nervousness because it's something new and exciting.

I'm all packed too. Laundry is all done. House is clean. Tomorrow I am making sure the fridge and freezer are both packed for the husband and kids, and then we have parents' night for basketball, but other than that, I've got nothing to do! I've NEVER been ready for a trip this early. I'm that excited to go.

I really appreciate everyone's help. Thanks so much!!


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 27, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> LOL! I agree with your assessment of EPCOT food, but seriously, I love Mexico. Just love it. My picky kids even ate there, so that could be why too. But I'm also not a food connoisseur. A glamourous night out for us is pizza and beer.
> 
> I hope you don't have too much of a mess cleaning up your head explosion.


I agree with everyone. The food is meh, but what I liked about the Mexican pavillion restaurant is the atmosphere. The dark waterfront as guests pass by on the attraction boat, smelling the food they are about to bring you.

Which brings me to this: I recommend you try to get a seat at lunch at the Blue Bayou cafe in New Orleans square at DL. It has the most incredible atmosphere of any restaurant at the park in my opinion. It is an atmosphere that was replicated in Tokyo and Paris, but sadly not Orlando.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 27, 2015)

VentureForth said:


> Saber Mom said:
> 
> 
> > LOL! I agree with your assessment of EPCOT food, but seriously, I love Mexico. Just love it. My picky kids even ate there, so that could be why too. But I'm also not a food connoisseur. A glamourous night out for us is pizza and beer.
> ...


Isn't this the one where the boats for Pirates of the Caribbean pass by the diners?


----------



## FormerOBS (Feb 27, 2015)

Be sure to be in the lounge car when you leave Trinidad, Colorado. You'll probably want to spend most of the day there as you creep upgrade to go over Raton Pass and enter New Mexico. Then you'll follow the original Santa Fe Trail through beautiful scenery, high plains, Apache Canyon, and eventually Albuquerque. During the Civil War, I believe the most westerly battle was fought in Apache Canyon! I believe you'll pick up a National Park Service tour guide in Albuquerque, who tells about the history of the area and the various Native American tribes (unless the bean counters in Washington have cut that out too). Try to do that on the return trip too, especially if there's a different guide. It seems that no two guides have exactly the same program.

Most important of all, HAVE FUN.

Tom


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 27, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> VentureForth said:
> 
> 
> > Saber Mom said:
> ...


Yes...... :wub:


----------



## DryCreek (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey, don't forget the trip report when you get back - or a travelogue if you have wireless at your hotel!


----------



## Saber Mom (Feb 28, 2015)

It's me, Saber Mom. I'm not sure of how to log in from my phone. I'll be quick because I don't want to use up my data, but this roomette is awesome! I feel like I'm a kid in my own little fort!


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 28, 2015)

That's exactly what it feels like! 

I keep the lights off at night. It's fun knowing you can look out at people and cars but they can't see you.


----------



## TraneMan (Feb 28, 2015)

SarahZ said:


> That's exactly what it feels like!
> 
> I keep the lights off at night. It's fun knowing you can look out at people and cars but they can't see you.


I agree too!


----------



## VentureForth (Mar 2, 2015)

Get much sleep?


----------



## Saber Mom (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes!

Oh my word, do I ever have a story to tell you all. I'm on my way home now after an awesome 5 days in Los Angeles and when I get home on Monday night/Tuesday morning, I'll tell you all my story.

Just a hint: failed brakes, derailment, busses, free cab ride, sun, comraderie, Marijuana, Jesus and green Lucky Charms.

(No, I didn't smoke MJ nor did I see any, but it's funny and I'll tell you all about it when I get home).


----------



## FormerOBS (Mar 8, 2015)

I can't wait for this one!

Tom


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 8, 2015)

Sounds like a real adventure, like Tom I can't wait to read it!


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 8, 2015)

will be waiting!!


----------



## Saber Mom (Mar 9, 2015)

You're not going to believe this, but the SWC #4, the train I'm on, has been evacuated. I'm currently sitting in the Garden City, Kansasa police station with a couple of hundred of my best friends.


----------



## Saber Mom (Mar 9, 2015)

*Kansas


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 9, 2015)

Now you really are wondering what you signed up for. 

Please let us know more when you can.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 9, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> You're not going to believe this, but the SWC #4, the train I'm on, has been evacuated. I'm currently sitting in the Garden City, Kansasa police station with a couple of hundred of my best friends.


Nothing about that sounds the slightest bit unbelievable. Best of luck getting back on your way in a timely fashion.


----------



## IowaGirl (Mar 9, 2015)

Was this the cause of the delay?

http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/Bomb-threat-causes-evacuation-of-Amtrak-train-in-Garden-City-295634291.html


----------



## Palmetto (Mar 9, 2015)

Bomb scare, yes. And all Southwest Chiefs were stopped and searched.


----------



## Saber Mom (Mar 10, 2015)

IowaGirl said:


> Was this the cause of the delay?
> 
> http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/Bomb-threat-causes-evacuation-of-Amtrak-train-in-Garden-City-295634291.html


Yes. That was us.  They took good care of us.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds more like someone _failed_ to take care of you. :lol:


----------



## DryCreek (Mar 21, 2015)

OK, where is our update and trip report?

Inquiring minds want to know........


----------



## Saber Mom (Mar 23, 2015)

I know I know! I'm so sorry! I promise to write one up tomorrow. I've been recovering from my trip. I have a very rare autoimmune disease and the trip exhausted me, so I've been sleeping most of the days away, with the exception of visiting my family downstate for a birthday party.

I promise I will post it tomorrow. It will probably be later in the day as I have appointments in the morning, but it will get done - or at least started.

I took over 600 pictures on that trip. 600!!!! Holy Hannah!!


----------



## TraneMan (Mar 24, 2015)

Saber Mom said:


> I took over 600 pictures on that trip. 600!!!! Holy Hannah!!


Hope it was a digital camera! LOL


----------

